# Body shape questions



## Jared77 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ive seen some people reference to certain breeds as having a mandolin shape body.  I'm familiar with the instrument, and I think I can see the difference between that and say a NZW but are there any advantages or disadvantages to this body shape for meat production?  I'm only looking for my own family purposes not looking to go commercial here for what its worth.

Thank you


----------



## Citylife (Sep 8, 2012)

The mandolin shaped rabbits are the American blues and whites.  These breeds should have a longer back strap or loin.  I just got my Amercian Blues so can not tell you from experiance yet.  They are similar in size to the NZW's.
Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Jared77 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks.  That's interesting that the loin would be longer since that's a desirable cut and the folks that mentioned the mandolin shape seemed to mention were down on it.  Like it was a nice rabbit despite having a mandolin body shape.  Good to know.


----------



## Citylife (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of an 8 wk old American Blue.  To me it shows the mandolin shape.  
I have switched from Florida Whites to the bigger breeds,  so to me, LOL  they look goofy.  FW's are truely blocks of meat with ears.


----------



## Daywahyn (Sep 9, 2012)

Your only major disadvantage would be in showing, if you had a judge who is unfamiliar or inexperienced with the mandolin shape.   I've been raising Americans and champagne d'argents side by side for several litters now and can honestly say I prefer the champs.  The American loin IS longer but it takes them a solid 2 weeks longer to get to my preferred butcher weight.  Of course that 2 weeks comes at the end when they eat like Crazy, lol.  I'll keep my American doe until she's done producing because I like her personality but I'm much more likely to cross here with my champ buck for mutts than go pure Am. Unless I'm looking for a fair bunny or whatnot.


----------



## Jared77 (Sep 10, 2012)

Only showing Id be doing would be 4H for my little ones. The pic helps a lot thank you.


----------

